# boot stops before init

## yjm

I recently installed gentoo on my new laptop and I have this problem:

Boot process stops just before init starts. But not always! Sometimes it continues normally.

When it's stopped, if I plug my usb mouse it gets recognized, but I cannot do anything else.

So I simply have to reboot with magic sysrq key and hopefully next boot will be successful.

This failure happens, I think, at more than the 50% of boots...

Could it be an smp related issue?

I've searched a lot but I was not able to find a solution.

(I'm running gentoo-sources 3.4.9 kernel)

----------

## audiodef

What exactly happens when it does stop? What are the last few lines shown when it stops?

----------

## yjm

It scans the usb devices. And nothing seems wrong until then.

When it boots normally, right after this point init starts

----------

## audiodef

Sounds like it crashes sometimes when scanning for USB devices. Do you have the correct USB kernel driver for your motherboard? To check, run lspci -n in a terminal, then paste that into this page and hit "Check". Make sure you have all listed drivers enabled in the kernel. USB drivers should be compiled in, not modules.

----------

## yjm

The tool on the page you provided doesn't list any usb related drivers . Lspci gives me this:

```
lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:0154 (rev 09)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:0151 (rev 09)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:0166 (rev 09)

00:14.0 0c03: 8086:1e31 (rev 04)

00:16.0 0780: 8086:1e3a (rev 04)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:1e2d (rev 04)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:1e20 (rev 04)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:1e10 (rev c4)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:1e12 (rev c4)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:1e14 (rev c4)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:1e26 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:1e59 (rev 04)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:1e03 (rev 04)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:1e22 (rev 04)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:0de9 (rev a1)

03:00.0 0200: 10ec:8136 (rev 05)

04:00.0 0280: 8086:0891 (rev c4)

```

but with lspci -k I get:

```
00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3977

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

```

xhci_hcd & ehci_hcd are compiled in the kernel

I forgot to say that the minimal install cd also  hanged sometimes when booting. so I guess the problem isn't with my

current kernel configuration

----------

## yjm

I still believe that it could an smp thing.

Can anyone help me on how to solve this?

----------

